# IROAR Vinton IA Schedule Flyer



## nickw (Mar 24, 2002)

Here is a link to the IROAR schedule. Come check out some of the best carpet racing in the midwest. Please post the flyer if you can!!

http://iroaronline.org/IROAR2005Schedule.pdf

http://www.iroaronline.org/flyers/2005/IROAR2005Schedule.pdf

http://www.iroaronline.org

Thanks and happy racing!!


----------

